# Paradigm shift - errrrrrr....



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

I keep hearing this phrase but didn't really understand it until a smart friend tried to explain it ..........

*Scientists placed 5 monkeys in a cage with a step ladder in the middle on which was places a bunch of bananas

Each time a monkey went up the ladder to get a banana the remaining monkeys got sprayed with cold water 

After a time, each time a monkey started to climb the ladder, the others beat it up :evil:

After a while none of the monkeys dare climb the ladder so the scientists decided to substitute one of the monkeys.

This new monkey started to climb ladder and immediately the others beat him up :evil:

After a while the new monkey learned not to climb the ladder but didn't understand why he was getting these beatings 

One by one the monkeys were all substituted in turn and what was left was a group of monkeys who never had a cold soaking but would beat up any monkey that started up the ladder :evil:

Now if it was possible to ask the monkeys why they beat up all those attempting to go up the ladder I'm sure the answer would be " I don't know but that's the way we do things here"

Now does that sound familiar :?:

It's worth taking the opportunity to share this with others as they they might then ask themselves why we continue to do things in a certain way because that the way it's always done but without considering is it necessary or are there other ways of doing things

That would be a paradigm shift*

As Albert Einstein said " Only two things are infinite:
The universe and human stupidity. And I am not so sure about the former"


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

TDG said:


> It's worth taking the opportunity to share this with others as they they might then ask themselves why we continue to do things in a certain way because that the way it's always done but without considering is it necessary or are there other ways of doing things. That would be a paradigm shift[/b]


It might be because they are just monkeys?


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Hobbyfan said:


> It might be because they are just monkeys?


Ah :!: No wonder I couldn't change some of the guys who used to work for me - they were monkeys :lol:


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Pay peanuts you get monkeys :lol:


----------



## Johnt1 (Sep 5, 2009)

*The Way things are*

If you always do what you've always done you always get what you always got!


----------

